

Being Contrarian is About to Go Mainstream - lionhearted
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2010/10/being-contrarian-is-about-to-be-mainstream.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+FeldThoughts+(Feld+Thoughts)&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
STHayden
I disagree.

